# 2 Application Servers cannot see each other



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

I have 2 servers (Server A and Server B) running Windows 2003 Standard. If I try to ping Server B from Server A I just get timeout messages. If I try to ping any other server on our network from Server A, it goes through just fine. The reverse holds as well. If ping Server A from Server B, I get timeouts but server B can be pinged and ping any other server on our network. On each server I get the following DCOM error: Event Type:	Error


Event Source:	DCOM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	10009
Date: 8/16/2011
Time: 3:21:53 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	Server A

Description:
DCOM was unable to communicate with the computer Server B using any of the configured protocols.

Both machines are identical in their setttings and all services appear to be running properly. Again, any other system in our network can find these systems with no problem and vice versa. They just cant see each other. 

Any Suggestions??


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Sounds like a DNS issue.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I get these messages all of the time on a server that is running a Printer management piece of software that goes out and polls IP addresses. It is a poorly written piece of software thus the issues.

You can go into DCOM and configure the default protocol. Go to Start > Run dcomcnfg and in component services > computers and look at the properties for the server name listed. Look under Default Protocols tab and make sure at the very least TCP/IP is listed. You can remove any others that are not used.

I would however agree with the DNS issue if you are having ping by name issues.


----------



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

I will check that out...I don't believe it's a DNS issue as these two boxes cannot ping each other via IP address either. It is just strange as every other server can ping these boxes no problem and these two boxes can ping everything else!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you cannot ping via IP address there may well be a firewall issue. Can any of the clients ping said servers by name or IP address?

Check your firewall logs when the pings are failing.


----------



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

Yup, clients on a different subnet and can ping these servers and these servers can ping those clients. These two boxes are on the same subnet, actually racked side by side. There is no appliance between them.Both are attached to the same switch


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Tried different ports on the switch?


----------



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

ill try that


----------

